# A "smeared" pregnancy test?



## Deishia Smith (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello I'm new to this site and i need some help i never been pregnant so this is new to me

i took a wondfo pregnancy test yesterday afternoon the one with blue handle when i put it down and walk away came back to the 5 mins time frame (it say read at 5 mins) i saw a smear of pink and a horizontal white line between it 
i know i should took the test in the morning but i could not wait that long

was this a Defective test? should i test again? my period not due til thursday or friday but Nov period was strange suppose to come on Nov 10 no show then Nov 12 have a dark brown discharge around 7 pm once ( Oct period was my first time having a very light and slow period so some blood must got stuff and turn brown ) then later on that night have light reddish bleeding only when i wipe it was not a flow and did not fill the pads and that last to Nov 13

also when the test dry it already past the 5 mins mark and saw a evap line with i got 3 with 2 different brands test


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I would test again.


----------



## gozal (Nov 7, 2008)

I've had Wondfos do that to me. It seems (I could be wrong) that it happens when I haven't dipped the strip long enough.Often if I see that happening I'll dip it again. Even though it says to only dip them 3 seconds on the package, I find that 5 seconds works better. (Maybe it's how I count?) I would try another test and dip it a few extra seconds.

Good luck to you!


----------

